# What's your favorite holiday movie?



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not much of a movie-goer.... my kids joke that I only like to watch the last half-hour of a movie... and for the most part, they're right. But, around the holidays, there are some movies that I could watch over and over again. Two perennial classics that I love and have seen a million times are _White Christmas_ and _Holiday Inn_. I also love to watch two more recent movies, _The Holiday_ with Cameron Diaz, Kate Winslet, and Jude Law and _Serendipity_ with John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale. 

What are your favorites? Am I missing any good ones?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My favorite Christmas movie is "Miracle on 34th Street" and it has to be the black and white version, my favorite animation is a toss up between "The Grinch that Stole Christmas" and "The Year Without a Santa Clause". I just love old movies especially holiday movies.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I love Polar Express and A Christmas Story


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My absolutely favorite is one called "The Snowman". I grew up watching it every year (it is old, I remember my parents having it on a beta tape!) and it is such a magical story. I'm not sure if they've upgraded it to DVD or not, but I know it is at least out on VHS (or used to be, lol).

I also love the old Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer "cartoon"...I grew up with it also.

For newer Christmas movies, I adore Elf, it has got to be the most hilarious Christmas movie I've ever seen! I've seen it a dozen times and I still laugh my head off. I'm not a huge Will Ferrel fan, but this movie was made for him! lol


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I know this really isn't a movie, but I just love the Grinch that Stole Christmas. I love when his heart grows, and his little doggie is so cute. And then all the people from the village singing, so sweet. I also love Frosty the Snowman, but I still get so teary eye, when he melts .


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> My favorite Christmas movie is "Miracle on 34th Street" and it has to be the black and white version, my favorite animation is a toss up between "The Grinch that Stole Christmas" and "The Year Without a Santa Clause". I just love old movies especially holiday movies.


I forgot about "Miracle on 34th Street". I love that one, too. And... I love "The Year Without A Santa Clause". My kids told me that I already missed it this year though ... I hope it's on again... I'm already singing, "I'm Mr. Heat Miser, I'm Mister Sun..." in my head... lol.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

elly said:


> I love Polar Express and A Christmas Story


"Polar Express" is great, too. But I really don't like "A Christmas Story". My whole family loves it and for me it's like overkill...lol. Someone gave my husband a "leg lamp" ornament and it has never once been on our tree!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> My absolutely favorite is one called "The Snowman". I grew up watching it every year (it is old, I remember my parents having it on a beta tape!) and it is such a magical story. I'm not sure if they've upgraded it to DVD or not, but I know it is at least out on VHS (or used to be, lol).
> 
> I also love the old Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer "cartoon"...I grew up with it also.
> 
> For newer Christmas movies, I adore Elf, it has got to be the most hilarious Christmas movie I've ever seen! I've seen it a dozen times and I still laugh my head off. I'm not a huge Will Ferrel fan, but this movie was made for him! lol



I've never seen "The Snowman". I'll have to look for it. I do love Rudolph, though.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

allheart said:


> I know this really isn't a movie, but I just love the Grinch that Stole Christmas. I love when his heart grows, and his little doggie is so cute. And then all the people from the village singing, so sweet. I also love Frosty the Snowman, but I still get so teary eye, when he melts .


I love the Grinch and Frosty, too. IMO, all of those old cartoons were so well done.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

allheart said:


> I know this really isn't a movie, but I just love the Grinch that Stole Christmas. I love when his heart grows, and his little doggie is so cute.


I love that too!! I also enjoy the old Scrooge movie with the scary door knocker...kind of a dark movie for kids, but it made an impression :w00t:


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh my....

Who can forget _It's A Wonderful Life_.....

And I do love _White Christmas_.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

maltlovereileen said:


> I love that too!! I also enjoy the old Scrooge movie with the scary door knocker...kind of a dark movie for kids, but it made an impression :w00t:


I forgot about Scrooge... I love that one, too.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I love The Polar Express and The Santa Clause - I grew up watching that one all year round lol!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> I'm not much of a movie-goer.... my kids joke that I only like to watch the last half-hour of a movie... and for the most part, they're right. But, around the holidays, there are some movies that I could watch over and over again. Two perennial classics that I love and have seen a million times are _White Christmas_ and _Holiday Inn_. I also love to watch two more recent movies, _The Holiday_ with Cameron Diaz, Kate Winslet, and Jude Law and _Serendipity_ with John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale.
> 
> What are your favorites? Am I missing any good ones?


I'm right with you Debbie. I can watch White Christmas and Holiday Inn every time they're on. I also love The Holiday, especially after doing my HomeExchange in Paris this spring. Unfortunately the apt didn't come with Jude Law in it.:wub: Never saw Serendipity. I consider Home Alone a Christmas movie. I have tears rolling down my cheeks every time I see the wet bandits outsmarted. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::chili:
For animation, I love The Grinch and I also used to always watch a Charlie Brown Christmas.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love all of the Christmas movies -- the ones that make me laugh and the ones that make me cry. I even like the Griswall's Christmas. The Christmas Story is one of my favorites as is Holiday Inn and White Christmas.

But, Debbie, I'm with you -- Miracle on 34th Street (and you're right -- it has to be the B&W version) is my very, very, very favorite of all time.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I'm right with you Debbie. I can watch White Christmas and Holiday Inn every time they're on. I also love The Holiday, especially after doing my HomeExchange in Paris this spring. Unfortunately the apt didn't come with Jude Law in it.:wub: Never saw Serendipity. I consider Home Alone a Christmas movie. I have tears rolling down my cheeks every time I see the wet bandits outsmarted. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::chili:
> For animation, I love The Grinch and I also used to always watch a Charlie Brown Christmas.


Sue,

Serendipity is set mainly in Manhattan and if you like a cute chick-flick love story with a handsome leading man (John Cusack), you'll love it. I'm pretty sure that the title has something to do with the restaurant Serendipity on the upper East Side.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think my favorite is A Christmas Story...."you're gonna shoot your eye out, kid"

And A Miracle on 34th Street


and as sappy as it is.....how can we have Christmas without It's a Wonderful Life? 


I also reallty enjoyed Holiday with Cameron Diaz...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

A Christmas Story for sure! Nothing like those Bumpas dogs to change your Christmas dinner plans! Deck the halls with bells of hory, Fa ra ra ra ra, ra ra ra ra!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I like A Christmas Story - Fragile, must be Italian!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I like most of them, and all the newer ones like those with Randy Travis, Eric Macormack etc on the woman's channel - but I can never remember the names of those. I like Miracle on 34 street - the B/W one and the Griswold's crack me up, I love the squirrel scene. And I have yet to see all of "It's a Wonderful Life" , just bits and pieces because when you visit your parents for Christmas there is no controlling the remote!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes all the classics Its a wonderful life, Miracle of 34th st (B&W) The Bishops Wife, and for newer ones Love Actually, Family Stone and Santa Clause 1, 2 & 3.Also Charlie Brown Xmas, The Grinch..I have set my PVR for the last couple of weeks to tape all my favs so I can curl up with Maxie and watch old movies...yes with popcorn...:Waiting:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been watching Serendipity with my wife and The Polar Express with my in-laws every Christmas for the past 5 years at least. 

I had the pleasure of eating at Serendipity in NYC with my wife a few years ago too. The cold hot chocolate was to die for.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love love miracle on 34 st b& w version as well .... and most of the classics, i love the santa clause movies too , and i used to watch charlie brown xmas all the time , i just watched polar express this yr for the very first time.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

admin said:


> I have been watching Serendipity with my wife and The Polar Express with my in-laws every Christmas for the past 5 years at least.
> 
> I had the pleasure of eating at Serendipity in NYC with my wife a few years ago too. The cold hot chocolate was to die for.


I love the frozen hot chocolate at Serendipity. But the wait to be seated is usually soooo long that we don't bother going in. Did you know that you can buy the mix online and make it at home? Of course, it's not as good, but it comes pretty close.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

malteseboy22 said:


> Yes all the classics Its a wonderful life, Miracle of 34th st (B&W) The Bishops Wife, and for newer ones Love Actually, Family Stone and Santa Clause 1, 2 & 3.Also Charlie Brown Xmas, The Grinch..I have set my PVR for the last couple of weeks to tape all my favs so I can curl up with Maxie and watch old movies...yes with popcorn...:Waiting:


I love "Love Actually", too! My daughter lived in London for a while and she took us down these beautiful old streets that looked just like where they might have filmed "Love Actually" and "Notting Hill".... but unfortunately, Hugh Grant didn't pop out of any of the doors. :blink:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> I love the frozen hot chocolate at Serendipity. But the wait to be seated is usually soooo long that we don't bother going in. Did you know that you can buy the mix online and make it at home? Of course, it's not as good, but it comes pretty close.



Yeah we waited about an hour to get in. Well worth it I guess.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

We had "The Best Christmas Pageant Ever" on cassette when we were little and we'd listen to it on our way to get a tree or going to Grandma's...my parents "lost" it for a few years because we drove them crazy reciting the lines along with the cassette! My mom got the CD and we were listening to it this weekend and I found could still recite A LOT of it from memory!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love It's A Wonderful Life...oldie but goodie. 




harrysmom said:


> I'm not much of a movie-goer.... my kids joke that I only like to watch the last half-hour of a movie... and for the most part, they're right. But, around the holidays, there are some movies that I could watch over and over again. Two perennial classics that I love and have seen a million times are _White Christmas_ and _Holiday Inn_. I also love to watch two more recent movies, _The Holiday_ with Cameron Diaz, Kate Winslet, and Jude Law and _Serendipity_ with John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale.
> 
> What are your favorites? Am I missing any good ones?


----------

